# medium or large breed (confused)



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

So confused because i hear ten different things from ten different people and that i feed my pup large breed food but he is doin good on it


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

APBT's are not a large breed dog. I'd switch over to a medium size puppy food


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

APBT's are a smaller medium to a medium sized breed, Some American Bullies can be considered a large breed but usually they are mixed, people that also mistake Bandogs as APBTs also would say large breed. The large end of this breed is usually around 60lbs, some do get larger than that but it isn't as common as many would like to believe.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

I think part of the problem is that there are so many different breeds associated to the term "pit bull".

A true apbt should be considered a medium size dog. However I have seen many ambulls weighing well over 100lbs...I would consider those large breed dogs


----------



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

So what so u think bout chicken soup for the puppy soul rated 5 stars or totw????


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

clvnlyns said:


> So what so u think bout chicken soup for the puppy soul rated 5 stars or totw????


Its an alright food, in my opinion its nothing really to write home about. Generally decent ingredients. TOTW and Chicken Soup are both owned by Diamond food products which i am not fond of. The Diamond factory in SC is absolutely disgusting, at least it was when i went there a few years or so ago. The overall listing of ingredients are good but the quality of the ingredients are down as they do use a lower grade quality vs some of the "premium" foods by comparison.

TOTW is a bit better than Chicken Soup for the money, you have more meat products as well as a higher protein level.. Chicken Soup is i believe 28% where as TOTW is 34%, I personally have fed high protein diets for years with zero issues however a high protein diet should be reserved for those dogs of working nature.. If you have just a pet i wouldn't push over 34% and try to stick with around 30 - 34% give or take. Some will disagree with this as some believe higher protein diets can create health issues, which i will point out that all dogs will react differently on any named food or protein %.. You have to find whats best for your pup and what he or she does well on and stick to it.

Apparently with TOTW they removed it from their main factory and is manufactured in its own facility, however personally i still wouldn't really trust it.. Not for the price either.. In my area since i am fairly close to the Diamond factory prices are pretty cheap here at around $35 for a 30lbs bag but apparently many places in the U.S the same sized bag will run close to $50 give or take... Which is very close to Acana pricing wise which if you are looking at a similar price Acana IMO is a better product.. Higher quality all around.. But again, just because a product might be better doesn't mean your pup will do well on it.. You'd have to try and see.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Every dog reacts differently to food.

So you need to start with a good basic food, preferably a grain-free like TOTW (which is ~$50 for a 30lb bag here) or a high quality grain-inclusive food like Kirkland's from Costco (which is ~$30-35 for a 30-lb bag, I think?) and test it out. Wait at least a month; it takes about that long for your dog's digestive system to adjust to the new food. If it works and your dog does well on it, great, no need to switch. If it doesn't, move on to another food (remember to switch gradually), and try again.


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

my girls doin real good on kirkland chicken and rice ,sometimes i get lamb and rice just to give her a lil change she really likes both. it s 27 dollars for the chicken and 29 for the lamb here in newfoundland.


----------

